# psi kann nicht über emerge --update aktualisiert werden[solv

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi!

Immer wenn ich versuche den psi über emerge --update net-im/psi auf die neueste Version zu updaten, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

!!! Error: the <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

Was muss ich machen damit ich den psi updaten kann?

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!Last edited by cHeFr0cKaH on Sat Sep 30, 2006 4:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dave87

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> 
> 
> !!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.
> 
> 

 

Hi.

Steht doch da.

emerge --pretend --update net-im/psi sollte dir die blocker anzeigen.  :Smile: 

Du könntest Xorg-x11 updaten auf eine höhere Version als 6.9.

Howto zum modularen X

Die Stelle mit dem einfügen der Pakete in die package.keyword solltest du aber überspringen können.

----------

## franzf

 *dave87 wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> ```
> !!! Error: the <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 package conflicts with another package; 
> ```
> ...

 

Du wirst hier von Portage veranlasst auf das neue (naja...) modulare Xorg (7.0) upzugraden, da dieses stabil ist. Deshalb musst du auch (wenn du stable bleiben willst) die Stelle mit dem package.keywords (=unmasken) überspringen.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hallo zusammen!

Mm ok...naja..ich werd mal versuchen ob ich das hinkriege. Ich von sowas net wirklich viel Ahnung....aber naja..Versuch macht klug  :Wink: 

EDIT: Mm also den Xorg updaten klappt auch net. 

emerge --pretend --update x11 gibt folgendes aus

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xproto-7.0.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXau-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-wm/twm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/utempter (is blocking sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.7.6.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.8.6.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.12.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.7.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.1.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.0.2.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.3.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.5.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.1.33.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.2.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.0.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.8.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.0.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.4.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.0.2.0)

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2 [3-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libiconv-0

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.14.5 [0.14.4] USE="-nocxx%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.4 [1.4.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r7 [2.59-r6]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060227 [20051223]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2 [1.9.6-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 [1.19.1-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6d [1.6-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r7 [1.8-r6]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3 [2.16.1] USE="-vanilla%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.7  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.10-r2 [2.1.9-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.3.2-r1 [2.2.3] USE="-doc%"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3  USE="X"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ed-0.2-r6

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.2  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls"

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6 [1.0.3-r5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.17-r1 [4.13]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.94-r1 [5.2.1-r7]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.2  USE="-bash-completion -doc"

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2  USE="-debug -doc -hardened -motif" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 mga s3virg

e savage sis tdfx trident via -mach64 -none -r128 -radeon (-sunffb)"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6  USE="-debug -minimal"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-215 [207] USE="unicode*"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7  USE="dri ipv6 -debug -minimal -xprint"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.7.6.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.8.6.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.1.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.12.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r1 [2.6.11-r2] USE="-gcc64%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.7.1.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls"

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2  USE="-debug -doc"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.3.5.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.0.1.3  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.1.1.3  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.1.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.0.2.3  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.3.1.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.5.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.1.33.2  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.2.1.3  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.0.1.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.8.1.3  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.0.1.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.0.1.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.4.1.3  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.0.2.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1 [6.8.2-r6] INPUT_DEVICES="evdev%* keyboard%* mouse%* -acecad% -a                    iptek% -calcomp% -citron% -digitaledge% -dmc% -dynapro% -elo2300% -elographics% -fpit% -hyperpen% -jamstu                    dio% -joystick% -magellan% -magictouch% -microtouch% -mutouch% -palmax% -penmount% -spaceorb% -summa% -sy                    naptics% -tek4957% -ur98% -vmmouse% -void% -wacom%" VIDEO_CARDS="apm%* ark%* chips%* cirrus%* cyrix%* dum                    my%* fbdev%* glint%* i128%* i740%* i810%* imstt%* mga%* neomagic%* nsc%* nv%* rendition%* s3%* s3virge%*                     savage%* siliconmotion%* sis%* sisusb%* tdfx%* tga%* trident%* tseng%* v4l%* vesa%* vga%* via%* vmware%*                     voodoo%* -fglrx% -mach64% (-newport) -nvidia% -r128% -radeon% (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (
```

Mir persönlich sagt das leider überhaupt nix. Geschweige denn wie man das Problem beheben könnte....naja..hab da leider keine Ahnung von

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!Last edited by cHeFr0cKaH on Thu Sep 21, 2006 11:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Alternativ kannst du den neuen Xorg auch masken.

[code]echo ">=xorg-base/xorg-x11-7.0" >> /etc/portage/package.mask/code]

Wenn du keine Lust auf modulares X11 hast sondern nur psi updaten willst  :Wink: 

Was du übrigens auch leichter haben kannst:

[code]emerge <Paket>    # ohne -u[/code]

installiert die immer die neueste verfügbare Version.

Grüße

FranzLast edited by franzf on Thu Sep 21, 2006 12:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi!

Mm ja...aber sind dann net alle meine buddy aus meiner Liste futsch? Und naja..ich müßte mir den ganzen pgp kram neu einrichten. Mmm naja..würd ja schon gerne am liebsten nur psi updaten...

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## anime-otaku

doppelter Post...wie hab ich denn das geschafft ...mod bitte löschen. Danke

----------

## anime-otaku

 *dave87 wrote:*   

>  *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   
> 
> !!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Wie schon von dave87 gesagt (und nun auch von mir) solltest du diesen Weg benutzen!

und nein deine Adressen sollten sich nicht ändern (außer es gab eine sehr große Änderung bei psi) diese werden normalerweise(oder so ähnlich) in /home/username/.psi/ gespeichert

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi!

Welche  Vorteile hab ich denn von diesem modularem X Dings da...

Mm ich will doch nur psi updaten *g*

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

muss für das update von X den kde beenden und das auf einer von den shells machen?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Welche  Vorteile hab ich denn von diesem modularem X Dings da...
> 
> 

 

Du hast ein voll unterstütztes System.

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mm ich will doch nur psi updaten *g*
> 
> 

 

Dann mach nen Update von Xorg.

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> 
> 
> muss für das update von X den kde beenden und das auf einer von den shells machen?

 

Nein, musst du nicht....

Befolge den Guide

Tobi

----------

## franzf

Deine Daten werden (wie hier schon mal gesagt) im Homeverzeichnis abgelegt.

Du kannst somit Psi auch deinstallieren, deine Kontakte bleiben erhalten.

Wenn sich intern im psi was ändern sollte (also in den Kontakt-files Änderungen am Layout stattfinden) gibt es sicher ein Option die alten Kontakte zu importieren. Falls sowas sein sollte hast du bei einem emerge -u <Paket> allerdings das gleiche Problem.

Ich weiß, bei MS ist das leider niocht so, da werden oftmals die Settings im Installationsverzeichnis gespeichert (wenn man, wie so meistens, als root arbeitet....)

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> muss für das update von X den kde beenden und das auf einer von den shells machen?

 

Ich konnte problemlos das Update bei laufendem KDE durchführen. Sowas würde unter MSW auch nicht klappen  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi!

Mm ok..dann werd ich des mal mit dem modularem X versuchen. Wünscht mir Glück!  :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Moin...

Also ich hab gestern mal vesucht den modularen X aufzusetzen. MMm lief net ganz so wie geplant. Aus welchem Grund auch immer hat:

```

# if [[ ! -L /usr/X11R6 ]]; \

   then equery belongs /usr/X11R6 > ~/usr-x11r6-packages \

   && rm -rf /usr/X11R6; fi

```

nicht so ganz funktioniert. Naja..ich wußte dann nicht mehr so wirklich weiter und hab einfach mal ein emerge xorg-x11 gemacht. Gentoo hat dann erstmal ne Weile vor sich hercompiliert. Um das Ganze etwas abzukürzen, mein X startet nicht mehr  :Sad: . Wenn ich startx eingeben bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung die der hier sehr nahe kommt : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-500278.html

Mm ich weiß...ist net die beste Fehlerbeschreibung von mir...Mm naja...

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du jetzt xorg-7 drauf?

emerge xorg-x11 bitte.

Hast du den passenden Eintrag in der make.conf: VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv" (als Bsp.)

Tobi

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi

Mm ja..also laut der Fehlermeldung die ich bekommen hab ich den Xorg7.0. Emerge xorg-x11 hab ich ja gestern schon gemacht. Leider Mm joah..ohne Erfolg.

MM die make.conf hab ich mir noch net angesehen. Naja..ich versuch grad mit nem Kollegen den alten Xorg wieder aufzuspielen, damit ich erstmal wieder ne GUI hab.

Ich meld mich wieder wenns geklappt hat  :Smile: 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Finswimmer

So ganz ohne Fehlermeldung können wir dir nicht helfen...

Tobi

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi

Mm also ich hab grad versucht das backup zu finden...laut find -name "*xorg-x11*" -print gibts aber kein backup. Shit!!!

Mm naja..aber..Mm wie soll ich die fehlermeldung denn posten? Ich kan auf der konsole kein copy paste machen. Die Beiträge hier schreib ich ja momentan unter Windows.

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## firefly

solange du das logging von portage nicht deaktiviert hast, wirst du unter /var/log/portage die logs finden  :Wink: 

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Also mit logging meinst du das loggen der fehlermeldungen?

Mm ja...ich werd gleich mal nachguckn. Hoffentlich find ich da was. 

Ich muss dazu sagen ich bin was sowas angeht ein Anfänger. Sprich das Konfigurieren und Einrichten von Software.  Deswegen tu ich mich da immer sehr schwer mit   :Embarassed: 

EDIT :

```

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.5636

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686

Current Operating System: Linux destiny 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #5 PREEMPT Sat Mar 18 20:27:17 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 21 September 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Sep 22 16:14:05 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/mouse

   No such file or directory.

(EE) Mouse0: cannot open input device

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Mouse0"

No core pointer

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

Die Meldung kriege ich wenn ich startx ausführe.

Hier hab ich noch en bisel mehr code...falls der wichtig sein sollte?!

```

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686

Current Operating System: Linux destiny 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #5 PREEMPT Sat Mar 18 20:27:17 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 21 September 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Sep 22 16:14:05 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,005e card 1043,815a rev a3 class 05,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0050 card 1043,815a rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0052 card 1043,815a rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,005a card 1043,815a rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,005b card 1043,815a rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0059 card 1043,812a rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,0053 card 1043,815a rev f2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10de,0054 card 1043,815a rev f3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,0055 card 1043,815a rev f3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,005c card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0057 card 1043,8141 rev a3 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0140 card 1043,81cf rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:0b:0: chip 104c,8023 card 1043,808b rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:0c:0: chip 11ab,4320 card 1043,811a rev 13 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x500fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:13:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:14:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] rev 162, Mem @ 0xd0000000/26, 0xc0000000/28, 0xd4000000/24

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd9000000 - 0xd9003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd9004000 - 0xd9007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd9008000 - 0xd90087ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xda000000 - 0xda000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xda001000 - 0xda001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xda002000 - 0xda002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xda003000 - 0xda003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xda004000 - 0xda004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd9000000 - 0xd9003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd9004000 - 0xd9007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd9008000 - 0xd90087ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xda000000 - 0xda000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xda001000 - 0xda001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xda002000 - 0xda002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xda003000 - 0xda003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xda004000 - 0xda004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd9000000 - 0xd9003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd9004000 - 0xd9007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd9008000 - 0xd90087ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xda000000 - 0xda000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xda001000 - 0xda001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xda002000 - 0xda002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xda003000 - 0xda003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xda004000 - 0xda004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

   Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

   Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

   GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

   GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

   Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

   GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

   GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,

   GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,

   GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,

   Quadro4 NVS 280 SD, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI,

   GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3,

   GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600,

   GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

   Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

   Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

   GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, GeForce FX 5600XT,

   GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650, Quadro FX Go700,

   GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200,

   GeForce FX 5200LE, GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250,

   GeForce FX 5500, GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,

   Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI,

   GeForce FX Go53xx Series, GeForce FX Go5100, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5900, GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, Quadro FX 700,

   GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,

   GeForce FX 5700VE, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,

   Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeForce 6800,

   GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 GT,

   GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800 XT, Quadro FX 4000, GeForce 6800 GS,

   GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce Go 6800,

   GeForce Go 6800 Ultra, Quadro FX Go1400, Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI,

   Quadro FX 1400, GeForce 6600 GT, GeForce 6600, GeForce 6600 LE,

   GeForce 6600 VE, GeForce Go 6600, GeForce 6610 XL,

   GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, GeForce 6700 XL, GeForce Go 6600,

   GeForce Go 6600 GT, Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, GeForce 6500,

   GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM),

   GeForce 6200 LE, GeForce Go 6200, Quadro NVS 285, GeForce Go 6400,

   GeForce Go 6200, GeForce Go 6400, GeForce 6250, GeForce 6800,

   GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6200,

   GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GT, GeForce 7800 GS,

   GeForce 7800 SLI, GeForce Go 7800, GeForce Go 7800 GTX,

   Quadro FX 4500, GeForce 7300 LE, GeForce Go 7200, GeForce Go 7300,

   GeForce Go 7400, Quadro NVS 110M, Quadro NVS 120M, Quadro FX 350M,

   Quadro FX 350, GeForce 7300 GS, GeForce Go 7600, GeForce Go 7600 GT,

   Quadro NVS 300M, Quadro FX 550M, GeForce Go 7900 GS,

   GeForce Go 7900 GTX, Quadro FX 2500M, Quadro FX 1500M, GeForce 6150,

   GeForce 6150 LE, GeForce 6100, GeForce Go 6150, GeForce Go 6100

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset GeForce 6600 GT found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd9000000 - 0xd9003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd9004000 - 0xd9007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd9008000 - 0xd90087ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xda000000 - 0xda000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xda001000 - 0xda001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xda002000 - 0xda002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xda003000 - 0xda003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xda004000 - 0xda004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd9000000 - 0xd9003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd9004000 - 0xd9007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd9008000 - 0xd90087ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xda000000 - 0xda000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xda001000 - 0xda001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xda002000 - 0xda002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xda003000 - 0xda003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xda004000 - 0xda004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] 0   0   0xd50003b0 - 0xd50003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [41] 0   0   0xd50003c0 - 0xd50003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) NV(0): Initializing int10

(WW) NV(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) NV(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) NV(0): Chipset: "GeForce 6600 GT"

(==) NV(0): Depth 16, (==) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NV(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NV(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(==) NV(0): Using HW cursor

(--) NV(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000

(--) NV(0): MMIO registers at 0xD0000000

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) NV(0): Probing for analog device on output A...

(--) NV(0):   ...can't find one

(II) NV(0): Probing for analog device on output B...

(--) NV(0):   ...found one

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus A...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(--) NV(0): DDC detected a DFP:

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: AMW  Model: 1702  Serial#: 1176

(II) NV(0): Year: 2005  Week: 12

(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) NV(0): Digital Display Input

(II) NV(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 27

(II) NV(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) NV(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) NV(0): Default color space is primary color space

(II) NV(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) NV(0): redX: 0.633 redY: 0.336   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.586

(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.146 blueY: 0.103   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) NV(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) NV(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) NV(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) NV(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) NV(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) NV(0): #2: hsize: 640  vsize 400  refresh: 70  vid: 2609

(II) NV(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) NV(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) NV(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  338 x 270 mm

(II) NV(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) NV(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) NV(0):  AMW

(II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 31  H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) NV(0): Monitor name: M177TD

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus B...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) NV(0):   ... none found

(--) NV(0): CRTC 0 is currently programmed for DFP

(II) NV(0): Using DFP on CRTC 0

(--) NV(0): Panel size is 1280 x 1024

(II) NV(0): Panel is TMDS

(--) NV(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kBytes

(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) NV(0): Monitor0: Using default hsync range of 31.00-83.00 kHz

(II) NV(0): Monitor0: Using default vrefresh range of 56.00-75.00 Hz

(II) NV(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1280x960,Monitor0) mode clock 148.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1280x1024,Monitor0) mode clock 157.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1600x1200" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 1024.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1600x1200" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 1024.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1600x1200" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 1024.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1600x1200" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 1024.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1600x1200" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 1024.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1792x1344" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 1024.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1792x1344" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 1024.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1856x1392" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 1024.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1856x1392" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 1024.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1920x1440" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 1024.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1920x1440" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 1024.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1400x1050" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 1024.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1400x1050" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 1024.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1600x1024" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 1024.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1920x1440" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 1024.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "2048x1536" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 1024.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "2048x1536" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 1024.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "2048x1536" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 1024.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(--) NV(0): Display dimensions: (340, 270) mm

(--) NV(0): DPI set to (95, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd9000000 - 0xd9003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd9004000 - 0xd9007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd9008000 - 0xd90087ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xda000000 - 0xda000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xda001000 - 0xda001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xda002000 - 0xda002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xda003000 - 0xda003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xda004000 - 0xda004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [43] 0   0   0xd50003b0 - 0xd50003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [44] 0   0   0xd50003c0 - 0xd50003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/mouse

   No such file or directory.

(EE) Mouse0: cannot open input device

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Mouse0"

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(WW) No core pointer registered

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

No core pointer

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices

```

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## psyqil

```
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/mouse 

    No such file or directory. 

 (EE) Mouse0: cannot open input device 

 (EE) PreInit failed for input device "Mouse0" 

 No core pointer
```

Ersetz' doch mal in Deiner /etc/X11/xorg.conf /dev/mouse durch /dev/input/mice...

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Nabend!

Soo...also ich hab es jetzt erstmal soweit geschafft, das ich mein altes Backup doch wieder aufspielen konnte. Bin grade unter KDE  :Smile: ...

Ach ja..erstmal ein dickes THX das ihr euch Zeit für mich genommen habt  :Smile: !!!

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Moin!!

Also joah...Xorg läuft soweit erstmal wieder. Ich hab nur ein kleines Prob mit Videos und meinem Bildschirmschoner. Beides funzt momentan net. Laut esearch hab ich die win32codecs noch drauf.

Also Fehlermeldung bei "mplayer Datei" ist: 

```
mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Fehlen mir da nur die opengltreiber von Nvidia??

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## franzf

nvidia-drivers musste schon nochmal installieren, nach nem xorg down / upgrade.

Allerdings kann ich dir net sagen ob die neuesten mit nem xorg <7.0 funktionieren, da diese (8774) gegen den neuesten Xorg (7.1) kompiliert sind.

Einfach mal testen  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Moin!

Also ich hab noch ältere Treiber auf der Platte, die bisher auch immer liefen. Also ähm ja..erstmal wie kann ich denn den Xserver stoppen. Der muss wohl beendet werden..sonst funzt die Installation net. 

ICh poste sicherheitshalber noch mal die logs aus Nividia-installer.log

```

nvidia-installer log file '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log'

creation time: Sat Sep 23 11:54:01 2006

option status:

  license pre-accepted    : false

  update                  : false

  force update            : false

  expert                  : false

  uninstall               : false

  driver info             : false

  no precompiled interface: false

  no ncurses color        : false

  query latest driver ver : false

  OpenGL header files     : true

  no questions            : false

  silent                  : false

  no backup               : false

  kernel module only      : false

  sanity                  : false

  add this kernel         : false

  no runlevel check       : false

  no network              : false

  no ABI note             : false

  no RPMs                 : false

  force tls               : (not specified)

  force compat32 tls      : (not specified)

  X install prefix        : /usr/X11R6

  OpenGL install prefix   : /usr

  compat32 install prefix : (not specified)

  installer install prefix: /usr

  utility install prefix  : /usr

  kernel name             : (not specified)

  kernel include path     : (not specified)

  kernel source path      : (not specified)

  kernel output path      : (not specified)

  kernel install path     : (not specified)

  proc mount point        : /proc

  ui                      : (not specified)

  tmpdir                  : /tmp

  ftp mirror              : ftp://download.nvidia.com

  RPM file list           : (not specified)

Using: nvidia-installer ncurses user interface

ERROR: An NVIDIA kernel module 'nvidia' appears to already be loaded in your

       kernel.  This may be because it is in use (for example, by the X

       server), but may also happen if your kernel was configured without

       support for module unloading.  Please be sure you have exited X before

       attempting to upgrade your driver.  If you have exited X, know that your

       kernel supports module unloading, and still receive this message, then

       an error may have occured that has corrupted the NVIDIA kernel module's

       usage count; the simplest remedy is to reboot your computer.

ERROR: Installation has failed.  Please see the file

       '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for details.  You may find suggestions

       on fixing installation problems in the README available on the Linux

       driver download page at www.nvidia.com.

```

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Nabend!

Hab noch was vergessen zu erwähnen.

Also wenn ich in den Eigenschaften vom Bildschirmschoner bin, steht da das Gentoo die libGL.so.1 nicht finden kann. 

EDIT: Und schon wieder habe ich es geschafft. Hab keine GUI mehr  :Sad: . Ich hab den Xserver gestoppt und wollte meine Nvidiatreiber installieren. Die tar.gz Datei hatte ich noch aufer Platte rumfliegen. Jedenfalls verlief die Installation ohne probs. Allerdings startet jetzt mein X wieder net.

Fehlermeldung ist folgende

```

Using vt 7

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (a required submodule could not be loaded, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Sep 23 18:44:53 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

```

Was hab ich denn jetzt falsch gemacht??

mfg

cHeFr0ckaH

bye!

----------

## firefly

mach ein emerge nvidia-drivers dann sollte zumindestens nvidia wieder funktionieren

----------

## franzf

```
emerge -epvt xorg-x11
```

wenn unten eine "Total size of downloads" > 0 steht, bitte die Liste durchschauen und gegebenenfalls Pakete nachinstallieren (--oneshot nicht vergessen  :Smile: ).

Wenn nämlich revdep-rebuild nix liefert, kann eigentlich nur was an nötigen Plugins fehlen.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Moin!

Sooo also emerge nvidia-driver hat leider nicht geholfen. Fehlermeldung beim starten von X war die Gleiche.

Ich hab mal ein emerge -epvt xorg-x11. Also erstmal hat der mir sehr viele Packete aufgelistet die von Xorg-x11 Verson 6.9 blockiert werden.

Die Version hab ich aber gar net drauf. Ich hab noch ne 6.8.2  irgentwas..-r6 glaub ich installiert.

Ähmm...jetzt kurz ne ganze blöde Frage, wie scrolle ich denn unter der Konsole wieder nach oben.  So das ich mir die komplette Liste anschauen kann?!

Ach ja franzf, was meinst du mit --oneshot nicht vergessen?

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## franzf

Console scrollen:

[Shift] + [Bild oben / unten]

Mit --oneshot installierst du ein Paket, ohne dass es ins Worldfile eingetragen wird.

Dadurch bleibt das minimal und sauber.

Dass jetzt die ganzen Blocks kommen ist klar. Hab leider nimmer dran gedacht dass du mittlerweile wieder downgegraded hast. Meine Vermutung war eigentlich, dass bei deiner modularen X-Installation das eine oder andere noch fehlen könnte. Deshalb bringt mein Vorschlag auch nix  :Wink: 

Um bei den nächsten Updates nicht nich andauernd geblock zu werden trage bitte in die /etc/portage/package.mask ein:

>=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9

Damit blockst du das Update und kannst nun wieder ganz normal die restlichen Sachen updaten.

(vorausgesetzt du willst nun bei monolithischem Xorg bleiben...)

Grüße

Franz

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Moin!

Ahh ok...also mit shift und bildrauf/runter...schon wieder was gelernt  :Wink: . Mmm ja ne..ich hab vorgestern zum Glück mit quickpkg das backup meines alten Xorg wieder ans laufen gekriegt. Ich denke mal ich werde auch erstmal beim alten Xorg bleiben. Der lieft ja bisher auch tadellos.

Also wenn ich >=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9  in /etc/portage/package/.mask eingetragen habe. Was muss ich denn dann noch machen? Also welche Packete müssen denn noch installiert werden? 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## franzf

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> Also wenn ich >=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9  in /etc/portage/package/.mask eingetragen habe. Was muss ich denn dann noch machen? Also welche Packete müssen denn noch installiert werden? 

 

Der Eintrag blockt eben alle Updates von xorg-x11 auf eine Version >=6.9. Somit installiert portage nur noch xorg-6.8.*.

Danach kannst du ganz einfach syncen und mittels emerge -uDN dein System Updaten (somit solltest du endlich auch dein neues PSI bekommen  :Wink: )

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi!

 *Quote:*   

> Der Eintrag blockt eben alle Updates von xorg-x11 auf eine Version >=6.9. Somit installiert portage nur noch xorg-6.8.*. 

 

Mm aber xorg6.8 ist ja installiert. Solls ja auch! Des ist meine alte Version die ich mit  emerge --usepkgonly -a "xorg-Version" zum Glück wieder ans laufen gekriegt hab.

Mm ok..das syncen wäre einfach nur ein "emerge --sync" ? Und danach mach ich ein "emerge -uDN" ? Nach -uDN schreib ich aber nix mehr hin, oder?

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## franzf

Ja, ist klar dass xorg-6.8 installiert ist  :Very Happy: 

Genau deshalb (weil du auch nicht auf ein höheres xorg updaten willst) hab ich dich das Paket masken lassen.

Du musst jetzt NIX MEHR machen, außer ein normales world-update. Xorg brauchste nimmer neu installieren...

--oneshot wäre gut gewesen, wenn du bei modularem X einzelne Pakete nachinstallieren hättest müssen, welche bei emerge -epvt als neu (also mit download>0) angezeigt worden wären.

Also für dich (in diesem Fall) unnötig, da du monolithisches Xorg verwendest, welches sowieso alle Komponenten installiert, auch wenn du das alles gar niemals nie brauchst  :Wink: 

Ich hoffe das ist jetzt alles klar  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi

Mm also die Datei .mask existiert bei mir net  :Sad: . Warum hab ich die denn net?? Ich hab nur eine keywords und eine .use datei in /etc/portage/package

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## firefly

einfach erstellen  :Wink:  denn das ganze /etc/portage verzeichniss + dateien und unterverzeichnisse werden nicht automatisch erstellt

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi!

Ohh je..wir erstell ich noma ne Datei per Konsole? mkdir ist ja für Verzeichnise....

War des net ls >Dateiname ?

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## nikaya

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Ohh je..wir erstell ich noma ne Datei per Konsole? mkdir ist ja für Verzeichnise....
> 
> War des net ls >Dateiname ?
> ...

 

Entweder mit

```
touch <dateiname>
```

eine leere Datei erstellen,oder mit nano oder mcedit (oder was auch immer) den Text erstellen und dann unter <dateiname> speichern.

----------

## franzf

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ohh je..wir erstell ich noma ne Datei per Konsole? mkdir ist ja für Verzeichnise....
> 
> War des net ls >Dateiname ?

 

Am einfachsten mit 

```
echo "Text den ich in die Datei haben will" >> /Pfad/zur/Datei
```

Existiert <Datei> noch nicht wird diese zuerst erstellt.

Anzumerken sei (sicherheitshalber)

">>" fügt den Text an das Dateiende an, zusätzlich ein "newline".

">" schreibt den Text in die Datei und löscht den bisherigen Inhalt.

Also bitte: VORSICHT!!

Ein ">" vergessen und deine ganze /etc/portage/package.mask oder sonst was ist "defekt"

(Beim nächsten world-update wirst du dezent von portage über die maskierten Pakete informiert  :Wink: )

Oder eben, wie "Bon John" gesagt hat, mit touch oder nano.

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi!

Mm ok...ich werd des mal versuchen!!  :Smile: 

EDIT: Also ich hab eine Datei erstellt. echo " >=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 ">> .mask 

NUr leider ohne Erfolg. Hab ein emerge --sync gemacht und anschließend wollt ich ein "emerge -uDN world" machen. Bekomme dann allerdings die Meldung das dieses xorg6.9 ohne Ende Packete blockiert. Mmm langsam verzweifel ich an dem System....

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## nikaya

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> EDIT: Also ich hab eine Datei erstellt. echo " >=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 ">> .mask 
> 
> NUr leider ohne Erfolg. Hab ein emerge --sync gemacht und anschließend wollt ich ein "emerge -uDN world" machen. Bekomme dann allerdings die Meldung das dieses xorg6.9 ohne Ende Packete blockiert. Mmm langsam verzweifel ich an dem System....
> ...

 

```
echo ">=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 " >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

Leerzeichen nicht beachtet und Portage akzeptiert nur diese Datei für maskierte Pakete.

Edit:

 *Gentoo Weekly Newsletter vom 11. September 2006 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Monolithisches X wird nicht länger unterstützt
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> ...

 

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi!

Ähmm mom....wo hab ich die Leerzeichen net beachtet?

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## nikaya

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Ähmm mom....wo hab ich die Leerzeichen net beachtet?
> 
> mfg
> ...

 

bei den beiden >> .Vorher und nachher muß ein Leerzeichen sein sonst nimmt die Shell es noch als Teil eines Befehls war.

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Ahh ok.....ich probiers nochmal!

EDIT: Mm auch beim 2. Versuche leider kein Erfolg gehabt. Hab wieder die gleiche Fehlermeldung bei "emerge -uDN world " bekommen"  :Sad: . Woran kann das denn liegen das der..was auch immer net masken tut ?

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi!

Sooo ok...habs doch noch geschafft den Kram zu masken. Nun folgt der nächster Error  :Sad: .

"emerge -uDN world" sagt mir nun..ok ich hab alles was mit x11-base/xorg-x11 zu tun hat gemaskt. Inklusive meine xorgversion die unter xorg-6.9 liegt. 

Da aber ein paar Packete davon benötigt werden, kann er natürlich kein world-update machen. Ich blick da net mehr ganz durch. 

Was hab ich denn da verkehrt gemacht???

Ich wollt eigentlich die Fehlermeldung in ne Datei schieben damit ich die hier posten kann. Aber emerge -uDN world 2>datei hat leider net geklappt.

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## nikaya

Sieh mal mein Edit vom GWN weiter oben.Du wirst immer wieder in Schwierigkeiten geraten da xorg <7.0 nicht mehr unterstützt wird und viele Programme darauf aufbauen.

Um dauerhaft glücklich zu sein wirst Du Xorg auf stable updaten müssen,deine momentane Lösung kann nichts von Dauer sein (wenn Du es überhaupt mal hinbekommst).

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Gut ok....ich versuche auf dieses modulare Zeugs da zu updaten......

 *Quote:*   

> (wenn Du es überhaupt mal hinbekommst).

 

Nix für ungut...das kann man sich sparen. Auch DU hast mal klein angefangen! Und ich bin mir sicher auch DU hattest bei der ein oder anderen Sache Probleme und hast mal nachgefragt  :Wink:  .  Für dich ist das Prob was ich hab vielleicht ne Kleinigkeit, für mich eben (noch) nicht   :Wink: 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## nikaya

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> Gut ok....ich versuche auf dieses modulare Zeugs da zu updaten......
> 
>  *Quote:*   (wenn Du es überhaupt mal hinbekommst). 
> 
> Nix für ungut...das kann man sich sparen. Auch DU hast mal klein angefangen! Und ich bin mir sicher auch DU hattest bei der ein oder anderen Sache Probleme und hast mal nachgefragt  .  Für dich ist das Prob was ich hab vielleicht ne Kleinigkeit, für mich eben (noch) nicht  
> ...

 

Sorry,so war es nicht gemeint

Was ich sagen wollte ist dass Du einen Weg einschlägst der vom offiziellen Gentoo-Way abweicht und Du in Zukunft auf Dich alleine gestellt bist.Gerade bei solchen Sachen wie Xorg würde auch ein erfahrener Profi solche Sachen nur mit Vorsicht genießen,und es ist keine Kleinigkeit was Du da vor hast.

Du wirst demnächst wahrscheinlich wenig installieren können da in den meisten Ebuilds Xorg>=7.0 definiert sein wird und die Installation deshalb abbrechen wird.

Gentoo ist nunmal versionslos mit "rolling packages" und damit dynamischer als andere Distris.

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Moin!

@Doe John : Joah...kein Prob. Ich habs auch net böse aufgefasst  :Wink: 

Also ich hab mich gestern Abend mit nem Kumpel hingesetzt und haben angefangen den xorg 7.0 aufzusetzen. Ähmm joah...ähmm ja ich muss noch dazu sagen das ich net grade oft mein System geupdatet habe  :Embarassed:  . Joah..und beim emerge -uDN world beißen sich momentan viele alte Packete mit den Neuen. Werde wenn ich nachher zuhause bin, mich mal wieder daran setzen und hoffe ich komme um eine Neuinstallation noch herrum*g*. 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Finswimmer

Schmeiß die alten Pakete einfach runter, die die neuen blocken...

Aber eigentlich kann das bei einem Update auf 7.0 nicht viel sein.

Wenn du noch Probleme hast, gib uns bitte die Fehlermeldung, emerge -pv xorg-x11.

Tobi

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Nabend!

Also...momentan schauts folgendermaßen aus. Mittlerweile hab ich soviel kaputt gekriegt das ich beim booten von gentoo en kernelpanic kriege.

Ich hab mir daraufhin unter windows die neuste Livecd gesaugt und werde Gentoo komplett neu aufsetzen. Kann bei meiner Erfahrung leider en bisel dauern...naja..Hauptsache ich lern was dabei  :Wink: . 

Ich werd auf jeden fall in Zukunft mein System mal öfters updaten...und net en halbes Jahr lang veralten lassen....

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Finswimmer

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> Nabend!
> 
> Also...momentan schauts folgendermaßen aus. Mittlerweile hab ich soviel kaputt gekriegt das ich beim booten von gentoo en kernelpanic kriege.
> 
> Ich hab mir daraufhin unter windows die neuste Livecd gesaugt und werde Gentoo komplett neu aufsetzen. Kann bei meiner Erfahrung leider en bisel dauern...naja..Hauptsache ich lern was dabei . 
> ...

 

WIE hast du das geschafft? 

Sorry. Das ist für mich total unverständlich. Wenn der Kernel einmal läuft, dann lässt man Kernel und Grub/Lilo in Ruhe...

Alles andere kann man ja gerne kaputt machen (und das habe ich schon) aber doch nicht sowas fundamentales.

Auf dieser Ebene spielt man nicht rum!!

Tobi

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Nabend!

 *Quote:*   

> WIE hast du das geschafft? 

 

Ganz ehrlich...wenn ich DAS wüßte. Ich weiß des selbst net genau...wie ich das geschafft hab.  Ich weiß es wirklich net  :Embarassed: 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## nikaya

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich werd auf jeden fall in Zukunft mein System mal öfters updaten...und net en halbes Jahr lang veralten lassen....
> 
> 

 

Gute Idee,erspart Dir einiges an Ärger.

Das ist nun mal so bei den modernen Distris die über Online-Repositories gepflegt werden wie Gentoo,Arch oder Debian_Sid.Nach einer bestimmten Zeit ist das System so veraltet das einige Paketmanager nicht mehr in der Lage sind das System wieder in einen konsistenten Zustand zu versetzen.Bei Kanotix (=Debian_Sid) z.B. ist es (fast) unmöglich ein System,das ein halbes Jahr kein Update bekommen hat,zu aktualisieren.Es sei den man verfügt über tiefergehende Debiankenntnisse.

Wobei Portage da noch am wenigsten Probleme hat,bei Deinem Problem hätte ein vollständiges deinstallieren des alten Xorg das Problem lösen müssen.Aber mit der Zeit und zunehmender Erfahrung wird das kein Problem mehr für Dich sein.

----------

## May-C

 *Quote:*   

> Sorry. Das ist für mich total unverständlich. Wenn der Kernel einmal läuft, dann lässt man Kernel und Grub/Lilo in Ruhe...
> 
> Alles andere kann man ja gerne kaputt machen (und das habe ich schon) aber doch nicht sowas fundamentales.
> 
> Auf dieser Ebene spielt man nicht rum!!

 

Hmmm seh ich ein bisschen anders. Wieso sollte man nicht mit einem kernel rumspielen? 

Also ich habe in der Vergangenheit oft am Kernel rumgebastelt. Natürlich habe ich dabei geschaut, dass ich einen "sicheren" zweitkernel habe falls ich den neuen verbockt habe   :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *May-C wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Sorry. Das ist für mich total unverständlich. Wenn der Kernel einmal läuft, dann lässt man Kernel und Grub/Lilo in Ruhe...
> 
> Alles andere kann man ja gerne kaputt machen (und das habe ich schon) aber doch nicht sowas fundamentales.
> 
> Auf dieser Ebene spielt man nicht rum!! 
> ...

 

Du darfst daran gerne rumspielen. Mach ich auch.

ABER nicht, wenn du versuchst, deinen X upzudaten.

Tobi

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Moin zusammen!

Soo...also ich bin gestern soweit fertig geworden, das mein System wieder bootet. Hab halt alles neu aufgesetzt und mich durch das gentoo-howto gekämpft *g*. Beim Bau des Kernels hat mir ein Kumpel geholfen der weit aus mehr Erfahrung hat als ich^^. Hat soweit alles gut geklappt, werde mich nachher wenn ich zuhause bin mal ransetzen und versuchen den X zu emergen. Hoffe das klappt dieses mal  :Smile: 

Wie die Kernelpanic bei meinem alten gentoo zustande kam ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel. Im Kernel selbst hatte ich net rumgepfuscht*g*...njaa...System läuft soweit erstmal wieder  :Smile: 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Moin!!

Soo kde läuft wieder, mache grad noch ein uDN world update. Psi ist endlich auf 0.10  :Smile:  . Buddyliste wurde direkt geladen...joah...Gentoo funzt wieder  :Smile: . 

Und vielen Danke fürs Helfen!!  :Smile: 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## nikaya

Na wunderbar.

Setzt Du das Thema bitte noch auf [solved]?

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

hi!

ähmm...wie setz ich das denn auf solved? Ich weiß...ne ganz blöde Frage wieder^  :Embarassed: 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## franzf

Du klickst auf den "edit"-Button von deinem allerersten (eröffnenden) Post und setzt im Titel ein [solved] hinzu

 :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Nabend!

MM soo..des mit dem solved spar ich mir erstmal...bin grad unter windows weil ich net mehr ins i-net komme unter Linux. Also folgendes...ich hab ein -uDN worldupdate gemacht. Danach mussten diverse files in /etc geupt werden. Unter anderem wars glaub ich auch irgentwas mit net-lo oder so...da meine Internetverbindung zu dem Zeitpunkt ja lief, dachte ich mir ok..schenke ich mir das update..läuft ja alles. 

Problem jetzt ist das ich keine Sites aufrufen kann. Auch net wenn ich die Ip einer Seite aufrufe. Meine Netzwerkkarte hat eine statische ip, nameserver stimmt auch, Kabel steckt auch richtig drinn*g*. Den Router kann ich anpingen, sobald ich ne Seite aufrufen will bekomme ich die Meldung " network is unreachable". 

Beim booten bekomme ich en Error...ähmm wegen der netmount als er eth0 net starten konnte..ich hab die Meldung jetzt grad net 100% im Kopf

Wie kann ich das prob denn beheben?

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

